# Rhom...



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Bought my rhom a few months ago at the lfs and it was labelled black piranha. I think it's a black diamond piranha. What do you think?

JP


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hard to say but it appears to have a bit of a nice purplis blue hue on the top.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhom or comp but only time will tell


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

From what I can see it definately looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Rhom or comp but only time will tell


x2, and how big?


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Rhom or comp but only time will tell


x2, and how big?
[/quote]

Comparing him to ones being sold on AquaScape Online...looks like the Black Diamond... 4" or so...

JP


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

do you know the collection point?


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buckman said:


> do you know the collection point?


Haven't a clue...lfs had it labelled as Black Piranha. They're a new setup and don't know much about fish or have much of a selection. Bought red bellies there. Girl was trying to tell me they were Black P's. Pfffftttttt..... Should have asked where there supplier was from..

JP


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Rhom nice one at that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

take one more pic... possible young sanch?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> take one more pic... possible young sanch?


Dont think so, the jaw is too long, IMO


----------

